# Game 9: Charlotte Bobcats vs. Orlando Magic (11/18/06)



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

*Charlotte Bobcats (2-6) vs. Orlando Magic (6-3)*

*Location:* 
TD Waterhouse Center
*Date/Time:* 
Saturday 11/18/2006 - 7:00pm
*TV/Radio:* 
News 14 Carolina/WNMX-FM 106.1

*BOBCATS UPDATE:* Center Primoz Brezec (exhaustion, dehydration) has been cleared physically to play tonight. Coach Bernie Bickerstaff planned to decide at shootaround this morning whether to activate Brezec, who missed the first eight games.

*MAGIC UPDATE:* Like the Bobcats, they turn over the ball far too much (20.4 turnovers per game for the Magic, 18.8 for the Bobcats). The Magic is being very careful with Grant Hill's health, holding him out of the second of back-to-back games.

Expected Starting Lineups
*Bobcats*




































*Magic*





































*KEY MATCHUP:* 
Emeka Okafor vs. Dwight Howard. 















Okafor leads the NBA in blocked shots, and rejected a dunk by Spurs superstar Tim Duncan. But Howard toyed with Okafor in the preseason, getting him into immediate foul trouble.​


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I would hope that Howard has a little more trouble than he did in that game in Charlotte last year when our whole frontline was injured.It seems like he shot about 85% in that game and we got absolutely destroyed.

I've only seen a couple of Magic games,but it's incredible how many times Howard will only get 5 field goal attempts in a game.I bet he'd kill to play with Brevin or Raymond.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

YES OKAFOR VS HOWARD!!! i love it when these guys play eachother


----------



## WaterlooVikings (Oct 31, 2006)

i hope this is a great game... hopefully ammo can light the place up


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

First game in the new alternate blue jerseys

Starting Lineups
Raymond Felton...Jameer Nelson
Adam Morrison...Grant Hill
Gerald Wallace...Hedo Turkoglu
Sean May...Tony Battie
Emeka Okafor...Dwight Howard

Brevin Knights out with a calf injury


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I guess they don't know why BK is wearing the suit.I'm really more interested in the Wake Forest football game right now


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Our interior defense goes HORRIBLE when Okafor leaves


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Brevin not playing is really killing us right now because we have no one else to go to when Felton struggles. I think its about time we get rid of BRJ in favor of a 3rd PG instead of playing him out of position

We're on the wrong end of this one right now 58-70 in the 3rd


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Well, the game sucks but the Okafor/ Howard matchup has been a battle 

Okafor is 12/13 for 24 points and 8 rebounds and Howard is 6/11 for 20 points and 18 rebounds


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I was really hoping Anderson would give us a real 2 guard and play the way he did the last week of last season.I don't think he's gotten any PT lately...

I haven't been watching.How's Morrison's defense been?I turned it over once and saw him running around looking for his man for about six seconds,turned it back to the Wake Forest game.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Its been average. Hes been keeping his mark out of the lane but he just looks lost and clumsy whenever hes tryin to stay with his man. Atleast hes bringing something on offense now instead of being a negative on both sides of the floor.

74-92 with 5 left in the 4th


----------



## The Jopker (Sep 14, 2005)

Can they put Wallace on the Jackie Manuel "just play defense and let everyone else worry about shooting" program?


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

The Jopker said:


> Can they put Wallace on the Jackie Manuel "just play defense and let everyone else worry about shooting" program?


Ha, that'd be nice but we already have to play 4 on 5 on defense I dont think I'd want to do it on offense to


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Raymond sured played a lot of minutes in a game we were getting smacked around in.I know we don't have a backup,but there's no sense in overusing him if you aren't going to win.

I saw Primoz in the game once when I turned it there.He looked really pale and thin.God we don't need him weaker.He looked terrific in the World Championships,shot an incredible percentage...then he comes back and we get nothing from him so far.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Diable said:


> I was really hoping Anderson would give us a real 2 guard and play the way he did the last week of last season.I don't think he's gotten any PT lately...
> 
> I haven't been watching.How's Morrison's defense been?I turned it over once and saw him running around looking for his man for about six seconds,turned it back to the Wake Forest game.


If your waiting for Morrison to turn into Bruce Bowen overnight your going to have a long wait, if he did i guess you wouldnt have anything to complain about.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

He has a right to complain, when Morrison is in it changes our entire defensive scheme into one the rest of the team struggles in. Right now everyone looks lost out there in the matchup zone and its a big reason why we are 2-7. Yes, we knew we knew we weren't getting Bruce Bowen with our pick but Morrisons lack of defense has turned Gerald Wallace into an average wing that can just jump high because he can't do what hes good at which is get steals and finish off the fast break.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

nutmeged3 said:


> He has a right to complain, when Morrison is in it changes our entire defensive scheme into one the rest of the team struggles in. Right now everyone looks lost out there in the matchup zone and its a big reason why we are 2-7. Yes, we knew we knew we weren't getting Bruce Bowen with our pick but Morrisons lack of defense has turned Gerald Wallace into an average wing that can just jump high because he can't do what hes good at which is get steals and finish off the fast break.



the two games i've seen him play(seattle and san antonio) the defense hasnt been a problem. i guess the implication is the team would be better without morrison, i think 25 wins last year proved that isnt the case.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Well considering we are on pace to win about the same amount this year then it isn't helping that much either

I don't think we'd be better this year without Morrison I just don't think hes a good fit for this team.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I really don't care what anyone thinks or says when they are putting their rooting interest in an individual in front of the interests of a team I want to win basketball games.Whether anyone likes it or not Morrison has not made a net positive impact on this basketball team and he never will unless someone finds a way to limit his defensive liability.

If you only care about Morrison and not what Morrison does for this team you don't matter here.Go create an Adam Morrison board.This is the Bobcats boards.

On the subject of this game we should go to the blue jerseys full time.I despise the orange ones worse than Morrison's defense and Gonzaga fans put together.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Diable said:


> I really don't care what anyone thinks or says when they are putting their rooting interest in an individual in front of the interests of a team I want to win basketball games.Whether anyone likes it or not Morrison has not made a net positive impact on this basketball team and he never will unless someone finds a way to limit his defensive liability.
> 
> If you only care about Morrison and not what Morrison does for this team you don't matter here.Go create an Adam Morrison board.This is the Bobcats boards.
> 
> On the subject of this game we should go to the blue jerseys full time.I despise the orange ones worse than Morrison's defense and Gonzaga fans put together.


its going to be kind of quiet in here if you dont allow outsiders to state their opinions. on a personal not i dont care for tarheel fans either.


----------

